
Zoom accidentally sent meeting host transcript of coworkers private chat - elliekelly
https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/04/dear-prudence-coworkers-private-dm-zoom-mocking-weight.html
======
renewiltord
Oh haha, this has to be that Zoom feature where you save meeting transcripts
and where host<->anyone transcripts are available to anyone who can view
transcripts. Always found it weird that that was an automatic setting instead
of a manual one. I get the use-case but defaulting to it is probably
confusing.

Either FatShamer1 or FatShamer2 must have been the host and victim must have
been a person with access to transcripts (which is every participant in case
of the default Zoom cloud settings?). If neither FS1 nor FS2 were host then
this wouldn't have happened.

~~~
evanslify
Looks like this is documented here [https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/203650445-In-Meeti...](https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/203650445-In-Meeting-Chat)

~~~
moeffju
"Note: Private messages between participants are not viewable by the host."

------
DangitBobby
Yikes. While I think it's indicative of poor character to say unconstructive,
cruel things about someone to their face or behind their back, I don't know if
I believe they should be punished when there was a reasonable expectation that
the target could never receive these remarks. Still, maybe it's for the best
that cruel people sometimes lose in unfair ways.

~~~
t0mmel
There is more at play here in my opinion, that points to why HR definitely
should be involved. The behavior exhibited is clearly that of a toxic person
to have on staff. If that is how an employee talks about colleagues, it’s only
fair that any chance to catch the behavior will be dealt with swiftly.
Remember, this is just the only time it was caught. And for all parties
involved it is best that it gets dealt with.

~~~
bilbo0s
Totally agree with t0mmel here. You're trying to build a team, in task as well
as in spirit. You can't do that with one of the team members running around
un-building the team.

------
GoToRO
If we do Zoom bug reporting, after you receive the confirmation email, you
click the button in the email and a webpage loads asking if you enroll for a
school or not. You normally have two check-boxes to answer Yes or No. On
mobile, those check-boxes are not visible and you can not click anything (Yes,
No or Continue).

------
GoToRO
A joke about a fat person being fat.

